# UK clinic needed to monitor a cycle where egg collection will take place abroad



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I have a quick question. We have rather a complicated case and need to use a procedure called artificial oocyte activation (AOA) alongside ICSI because it seems that a certain chemical reaction is not happening for us (we are getting very low fertilisation rates). We tried AOA in the UK and that resulted in one fertilised egg (out of 13 mature) and a short lived BFP, but the procedure they use in Belgium is more aggressive and more successful. 

We want to go to Belgium (Ghent) for our next cycle as they specialise in AOA and conduct 50 AOA cycles a year. However, we would like to have most of the cycle monitoring done in the UK for practical purposes if possible, and then go out to Belgium for egg collection and ICSI/AOA. Happy for the UK clinic to write the protocol/prescription. Does anyone know of any clinics that would be willing to carry out the monitoring stage of an ICSI cycle only? London/Midlands or even Manchester based would work. I have a feeling that we might have difficulty getting a clinic to agree to this but I figure it's worth a try....

Thanks! xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

sorry cannot help you, just want to wish you good luck


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Have you tried Cherish in Sutton Coldfield? they work with a number of foreign  clinics so I'd imagine they're used to mock cycles. Or maybe midland fertility services in Tamworth?


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi ladies, thanks for your help and for the good luck! We ended up being monitored in Ghent and stayed there from day 8 of treatment. Im pleased to say that so far it seems to have worked . I wish you lots of luck on your journeys! Xx


----------

